# Yeah.....I know that it's 1.600 smackers!



## Lucky13 (Oct 21, 2010)

But, daaaaamn! I wish that I could make water like this! 

Built 1/350 Bismarck battleship ship model diorama on eBay (end time 06-Nov-10 06:55:30 GMT)


----------



## weareborg (Oct 21, 2010)

That is one truely amazing diorama. Bet it looks even better in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 21, 2010)

Holy Sh!t


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 21, 2010)

That is amazing!!!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, the exchange rate is about 2:1 so that's $3,200 plus $400 to ship it. For $3,600 it better have a motor so i can drive it.
As i recall the waves are plaster of paris and i forget how they do the foam, i type of clear plastic i think. it is a spectacular model. 
In Branson, Mo they have a model of the Titanic which is about 20ft long. the modeler made individual hull plates exactly like the real ones and riveted them onto the ship with scale rivets one at a time he then cut wood planks to make the deck.
and, Yea, i wish i could do that too


----------



## Airframes (Oct 21, 2010)

Very impressive. Reminds me of the view from my window most days this year !!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 21, 2010)

THAT'S IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!!!!!

Mike, I think the waves crashing over the bow are done with cotton and are teased with glue to hold them it in place but I could be wrong.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 22, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2010)

Very nice! I wish I had that kind of talent.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2010)

Jeez, I'm getting seasick just looking at those waves! 
That's one very very very very nicely made model, that's for sure!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2010)

That isn't the model your getting...
























Your paying for a commission to get a model similar to that one made by the seller...

That being said the example is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 22, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> But, daaaaamn! I wish that I could make water like this!



Don't underestimate your powers, young Padowan.  

Holy F that is almost worth the price for a mantle piece. I bet someone buys it.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 22, 2010)

Incredible work!


----------



## tail end charlie (Oct 22, 2010)

Having seen the enlarged image it seems that Bismark was captured as a prize by some scotsmen.


What does a scottish saltyre mean in german marine flag signals?


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 22, 2010)

The Saltyre is part of the internationally understood marine signal flag set, meaning "My vessel is stopped", or - not international, but commonly used: "Doctor on board".

From Wikipedia: International Code of Signals - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Medical Signal Code (incorporated in the International Code of Signals since 1930) is a means of providing assistance when medical personnel are not present.

While plain language is preferred in such cases (presumably via radiotelephone), where there are language or communication difficulties the various codes provide a succinct method of communicating to a doctor the nature of the problem, and in return the recommended treatment. 
Even where there are no language problems the Medical Signal Code is useful in providing a standard method of case description and treatment. 

There is also a standard list of medicaments (medicines), keyed to a standard ships medicine chest carried by all merchant ships. 
The Medical signals all begin with the letter "M" (Mike) followed by two more letters, and sometimes with additional numerals or letters.


----------

